# Pictures from the recent Patrol Pathfinder Course



## MikeL (6 Aug 2011)

> Canadian Army - Patrol Pathfinder Course
> 
> (Photos from 28th July and just released)
> 
> ...










> Candidates of the Patrol Pathfinder (PPF) Course, Session 13, disembark from a CH-146 Griffon helicopter in the training area of Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden in Ontario, Canada on 28 July 2011. Session 13, which is headed by course director Captain (Capt) Mover of Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre (CFLAWC), began on 16 May 2011 with 17 candidates, and is 60 training days long.









> A candidate of the Patrol Pathfinder (PPF) Course, Session 13, relaxes after the instructors call End Exercise (End Ex) during a Field Training Exercise (FTX) in the training area of Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden in Ontario, Canada on 28 July 2011. Session 13, which is headed by course director Captain (Capt) Mover of Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre (CFLAWC), began on 16 May 2011 with 17 candidates, and is 60 training days long.


----------



## MikeL (6 Aug 2011)

> A candidate of the Patrol Pathfinder (PPF) Course, Session 13, takes up a fire position and conducts security after disembarking from a CH-146 Griffon helicopter in the training area of Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden in Ontario, Canada on 28 July 2011. Session 13, which is headed by course director Captain (Capt) Mover of Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre (CFLAWC), began on 16 May 2011 with 17 candidates, and is 60 training days long.









> candidate of the Patrol Pathfinder (PPF) Course, Session 13, conducts a navigation (nav) check after disembarking from a CH-146 Griffon helicopter in the training area of Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden in Ontario, Canada on 28 July 2011. Session 13, which is headed by course director Captain (Capt) Mover of Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre (CFLAWC), began on 16 May 2011 with 17 candidates, and is 60 training days long.









> A candidate of the Patrol Pathfinder (PPF) Course, Session 13, patrols the last few meters before the instructors call End Exercise (End Ex) during a Field Training Exercise (FTX) in the training area of Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden in Ontario, Canada on 28 July 2011. Session 13, which is headed by course director Captain (Capt) Mover of Canadian Forces Land Advanced Warfare Centre (CFLAWC), began on 16 May 2011 with 17 candidates, and is 60 training days long.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2011)

Tres cool - thanks for sharing!


----------



## SoldierInAYear (6 Aug 2011)

Wow cool photos!


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Aug 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Aug 2011)

Now that this is running again time to get on it.....

Well done to those who pass or even attempt the course one of the hardest the Army has to offer 

EDIT: Spelling


----------



## Infanteer (6 Aug 2011)

The course has changed somewhat from previous serials.  I'd be interested in hearing how the new version turns out.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Aug 2011)

From what I have heard and this is RUMINT of course it has gone back to it's roots more RECCE/LZ/DZ stuff less halfass SOF.

Who knows, recognize some of the people in the photos I'll shoot them an email and see what they say


----------



## medicineman (6 Aug 2011)

They were out my way for a bit about a month and a half ago.  Someone who was either really cheap or with a sick sense of humour gave them 3/4 length, 3mm wet suits for their swims - the clearance divers were looking at them like they had 4 heads or something.  Apparently someone must have told them that the water was warm here  ;D.  The course Sgt Maj was a hard as nails CSM with 1 VP when I was attached to them in 94 - the only thing I noticed that had changed about him was his hair had more grey in it...same scowl was permanently etched on his face.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (7 Aug 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Someone who was either really cheap or with a sick sense of humour ....


Check your PMs


----------

